
I want to travel so I'll do your AWS DevOps for free (5x AWS certified) - AWSDevOpsGuy
Note. I&#x27;m using a throwaway account for this post.<p>I&#x27;m hoping this post will be more of a discussion about my plan and the pros&#x2F;cons associated with doing something like this.<p>So here&#x27;s the deal. I&#x27;m thinking of travelling as it&#x27;s something I&#x27;ve never done before. I&#x27;m in my late twenties.<p>I love being surrounded by like minded people, especially those from a tech background and I love to party. Traditional travelling doesn&#x27;t really appeal to me. I love big cities like London, New York City, Las Vegas, San Francisco, etc.<p>I currently live in London so I&#x27;m used to the cost of living in big cities. My plan is to rent Airbnb accommodation, funded by my existing SaaS. I&#x27;m pretty much location independent at the moment. So I&#x27;ll move to where you are.<p>I have all 5 AWS certifications: AWS Solutions Architect - Associate, AWS Developer - Associate, AWS SysOps Administrator - Associate, AWS Solutions Architect - Professional, AWS DevOps Engineer - Professional<p>My AWS experience to date has mainly been around scaling LAMP stacks but I&#x27;m looking to work on a varied number of projects that use different AWS services to get a good selection of case studies for an AWS Consultancy I want to set up next.<p>I&#x27;d like to spend a month in each city. All I ask is that you let me use your company as a case study afterwards.<p>This will probably be suited to startups in their early stages. First and foremost I&#x27;m looking for interesting people to hang out with, those who are good company and those who want to party. We need to be on the same wavelength. The plan is to enjoy everything the city has to offer.<p>The #1 sticking point for me is that you need to be doing all of this already, and I&#x27;ll just slot in. I don&#x27;t want special treatment.
======
fatimafouda
I personally think that if you're good at something you should never do it for
free, charity work notwithstanding of course. In your case, I don't really
understand your reasoning/correlation between wanting to travel and offering
your AWS skills free of charge. You can always find early stage startups that
are looking for someone to setup their system on AWS, and willing to pay for
it, in any of the cities that you've listed. They might want a one-time job
(think freelance).

Why wouldn't you offer a paid service?

